
Amazon fires two tech workers - geodel
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/04/13/amazon-workers-fired/
======
ipsocannibal
Amazon wants either blind loyalty or silence not unlike Trump. Sad. These type
of actions are not going to be forgotten.

